# Компьютерные технологии > Прикладное программирование > C\C++ >  Вопросы по векторам в C++

## Krinjaixter

Доброго времени суток. Никак не могу разобраться с векторами в C++. Можно коротко осветить как ими пользоваться.

----------


## Detpitisus

*Krinjaixter*, , погугли что-ли. Вот например: http://program-guide.ru/article/c-pl...y-vektory.htmlВсё чётко и понятно

----------

